# Slide Hard To Pull Out?



## tripod (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi there,

I've posted several times as a pop-up owner considering switching to a travel trailer and perhaps an Outback.

One of the concerns I have with the Outbacks is the manual slide and have wondered how difficult it is to pull out. Out of curiosity I visited with a neighbour the other day who has a 25RSS. As many of you know this has a slide-out queen bed. I asked to try sliding out the bed. Well, it was extremely difficult. It didn't matter whether the trailer door was opened or closed, whether the trailer was level or slanted a bit, it was real work to get the slide out. I essentially had to grab onto the handles and throw all my weight back, at least three times, to get the slide all the way out. And it wasn't a whole lot easier going in.

Is this normal? I'm about 165 pounds and thought it would be a breeze to pull out the slide. Also, as stated, it didn't matter if the door was open or not (to remove the vaccuum effect). Surely there must something wrong here. Shouldn't it just glide out real easy? Does the slide out get harder as time goes on? His trailer is only about a year old.

Thanks,
Barry


----------



## JohnL (Sep 2, 2004)

It definitely sounds like something is wrong with his slideout. Mine is real easy to put in or out with the door open. With the door closed, it is a little harder, but not as difficult as you described.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Is this normal?


Barry,

In one word...No.

I had a 26RS and had no trouble pulling out the queen slide, ever. As a matter of fact, I pulled it out once when I didn't have the support rails in place and had to actually lift it up and slide it back in after it dropped a few inches!

Granted, I'm much more than 165 pounds, but I don't think it would have been any problem had I been.

There must be something else going on there to be that difficult. Maybe the rollers need some lubrication.









Mark


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I would not say that my trailer glides out VERY easily but I would not describe it extremely difficult either. I too am 165 pounds and grabbing both handles I need to give it a firm tug to get it to move out. It will stop about 3/4 of the way out and then requires another firm pull to get it fully extended.

With the DW and myself pulling it is easy. I should let her try it by herself sometime; I think she would find it more difficult but not impossible to do alone.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd say something is wrong. We have a 25RSS also and my DW can get the thing in and out with no problem.

Additionally, we had it open one very windy day doing something a while back and didn't have it locked down from the inside.

Believe it or not, all of a sudden the thing started closing on us so you can see that it really shouldnâ€™t take a lot.

Bill


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Something doesn't seem right there. Ours goes in and out pretty easily also. Since I have to be careful with my back, someone pushes from inside while I pull from the outside, makes it easier to get those seals to reverse themselves and get the slide moving.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

They say to open a door and you are so something else is definitly wrong. My DW handles the slide in and out and it is easy. Have someone inside listen while it is moving and see if you can hear or see something binding. The only other thing possibly is I noticed on mine what ever they used on the bottom of the slide has sagged a bit. Maybe yours has sagged a lot and is dragging and acting like a brake.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Barry,

I have to agree with the others. The slide does not glide out on its own, but it is not THAT hard to pull out (or push in).

My 50 pound, eight year old son can do it. Admittedly, it takes everything he has to do it, but the fact that he can shows it's not that tough.

Leveling the trailer - both fore/aft and side-to-side - makes a big difference.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Ours is harder to do than PDX_Doug describes ... more along the lines of what Kenstand describes.

Having the trailer open to allow airflow helps some, but Huntr70 said this wasn't a factor. Like PDX_Doug, I've noticed the level of the trailer (especially left-to-right) seems to make a big difference.

Ed


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's definately out of whack or has some seriously bad rollers. I have watched my young nephews roll it out without help on their 26RS, and I have also tried it out and was able to get it going with just one hand. It was very easy and not a chore at all. Needs fixin'


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It should be much easier than that to pull out. Look for drag points that it may be hanging up on. I suspect the bottom plastic has come un glued as mentioned in a earlier post. It should be nice and flat.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Take a look at your guides on the inside -- measure the distance apart on both ends -- it should be the same...

also have someone go outside and slide it and have you watch and listen -- if you hear scaping or grinding then you know something is wrong....

could be the guides... vcould be the bearings... heck -- could be the entire slide out is somehow twisted ...


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm 108 pounds and can get it started on my own. My 9 year old granddaughter and I can pull it out and push it in with no problem. I'm sure they don't all pull the same but I'd definitely say that one isn't working right!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mine was hard to pull out for the last foot or so. I then increased the lenght of each support bar (equally of course) until things got better.

Now it slides out no problem....but I'm a "bit" over 165 pounds too. Dooh!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't have a promblem with our slide
Its not real easy and it's real hard
I can live with it.

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine slides in/out very easily...but of coarse...

I'm "SuperJolly!"


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Mine slides in/out very easily...but of coarse...
> 
> I'm "SuperJolly!"
> 
> ...


No problems here either and we have the 25 rss. Matter of fact when we looked at it the dealer had DW pull it out to see how easy it was.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> ..... The only other thing possibly is I noticed on mine what ever they used on the bottom of the slide has sagged a bit. Maybe yours has sagged a lot and is dragging and acting like a brake.
> 
> John
> [snapback]58670[/snapback]​


This is what I have noticed too... If it seems to be "dragging" I look under and sure enough...that black stuff is sagging a little.

MaeJae


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

The seals should be treated with something to make them slippery and preserve the material. I use Protect-all. This helps a lot.

I did have one of the interior rollers out of adjustment and it caused some grinding against the track on the ceiling. Once I figured out how to adjust it, it got better.

I also weigh about 165 lbs and I don't have any trouble. I have noticed that the open door really does make a difference.

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I also have the 25rss outback and my slide was getting harder to pull out. When we first got it the thing would slide easy so what had changed. Before our last trip I did two things, first I used rubber treatment on all the seals then I sprayed the rollers with graphite lube. Seeing as how I did both at the same time I can not tell you what made the difference but when I went to pull it out I almost fell down because it rolled like it did when it was new. Just my guess but I think it was the seals that were binding just a little. Kirk


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

aplvlykat said:


> I also have the 25rss outback and my slide was getting harder to pull out. When we first got it the thing would slide easy so what had changed. Before our last trip I did two things, first I used rubber treatment on all the seals then I sprayed the rollers with graphite lube. Seeing as how I did both at the same time I can not tell you what made the difference but when I went to pull it out I almost fell down because it rolled like it did when it was new. Just my guess but I think it was the seals that were binding just a little. Kirk
> [snapback]59006[/snapback]​


Kirk...can you provide the brand name of the rubber treatment you used?


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Just hoping in on this topic with another question...

I have a 5ver with a slide. The slide is automatic, just flip the switch. Why aren't the TT equipped the same or are some?

Just wondering.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

MGWorley said:


> Just hoping in on this topic with another question...
> 
> I have a 5ver with a slide. The slide is automatic, just flip the switch. Why aren't the TT equipped the same or are some?
> 
> ...


The slide in question is the Queen manual rear slide. The side slide is electric.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Jim, The seal treatment I use is called Slide-out Rubber seal treatment and is made by Protect All. It sprays out of a can as a foam and is easy to use, I bought it at the local RV store. I am sure there are other brands on the market that work equally well, so it may be worth a drive to your local RV store. Kirk


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

We have the problem with the black lining under the queen slide "dragging or sagging" but it has not made it any harder to pull the slide out. I do it by myself all the time(even when parked on a upward slope on our driveway). Our TT is in for warrenty repairs now, and they called today about that issue. The black stuff is just a lining and even though it's wavy, it's fine. They added a couple of screws to tighten (on the edge of the slide) and resealed. no water has gotten in there.

Tina


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Do the newer outbacks have the black fabric on the bottom of the slides?? Our 2003 is white fiberglass on the bottom.

Mike


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

My 04 has white fiberglass under the queen slide, and a black Tyvek type of fabric under the sofa slide.

I had a brain cramp when writing my last post. I use 303 Protectant on the seals. I try to get it on both sides of all the seals to protect them and make them slippery.

Steve


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Have you checked the level of the supports? They should be level or lightly bubble high when your trailer is level. I noticed better results when the this was set up correctly through a little experimentation of my own.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

aplvlykat said:


> Jim, The seal treatment I use is called Slide-out Rubber seal treatment and is made by Protect All. It sprays out of a can as a foam and is easy to use, I bought it at the local RV store. I am sure there are other brands on the market that work equally well, so it may be worth a drive to your local RV store. Kirk
> [snapback]59156[/snapback]​


Thanks!!

Will get some and put it in the "for the Outback next Spring" box...


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi,

That doesn't sound like a normally functioning slide out to me. Mine is used and is pretty easy for me, but then again, I haven't been 165 lbs since 10th grade.


----------



## kmmh (Sep 30, 2004)

Our rear slide works great, its the manual side slide that is a b****. It takes all I've got sometimes just to get in back in. My wife has to help pull from the inside.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

kmmh said:


> Our rear slide works great, its the manual side slide that is a b****. It takes all I've got sometimes just to get in back in. My wife has to help pull from the inside.
> [snapback]60556[/snapback]​


The side slide isn't manual...maybe thats why its hard to move!!!














shy

Just kidding!!!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I talked to a guy a Va. that had a 25RSS with the manual side slide
He said it wasn't the easiest to pull out but not overwhelming.
I would checked all the rollers are lube and free.
just a thought.

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

A 25RSS with a manual side slide? Never heard of it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha Jolly I believe he said it was an 02 it had the 2 handles just like the rear slide.
You should have seen his face when I said that they are motorized now.
He said are they really!!!

Don


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

At this time of year both of my slideouts are hard to put back in. Not physically hard but emotionally. I know when they go in this time that they won't be back out for awhile.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tripod said:


> I asked to try sliding out the bed. Well, it was extremely difficult. It didn't matter whether the trailer door was opened or closed, whether the trailer was level or slanted a bit, it was real work to get the slide out. I essentially had to grab onto the handles and throw all my weight back, at least three times, to get the slide all the way out. And it wasn't a whole lot easier going in.
> .......
> 
> Surely there must something wrong here. Shouldn't it just glide out real easy? Does the slide out get harder as time goes on? His trailer is only about a year old.
> ...


Barry, if you're still with us...I - a veritable newbie - may have figured out your dillemma. Now, all you experienced guys just sit back and zip it
















I had a similar experience to yours.....

We were sooooooo excited to have our new TT home this weekend that when our neighbor came over to see - well, we just grabbed those 2 shiny white handles on the back and pulled .... and yanked .... and pulled some more. Hmmmmm (I said quietly to myself) - I don't recall it being this tough. Ah well - out it was. ~ 1/2 hr. later it was time to push it back in - and push we did ... and push ... and push ... and then we tried....pushing. And in it went. As I slowly walked away from my beloved new TT, right shoulder being deeply massaged by left hand while right hand was holding the back-muscles in place.....







that "other new TT owner" - the one who's been bright enough to visit Outbackers.com and learn everything there is to know about everything on the new TT - came to the startling realization that - well - gee - she hadn't put the rails in place. Yeah, it was much easier when the 2nd neighbor came to visit. shy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Zippin it


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> tripod said:
> 
> 
> > I asked to try sliding out the bed. Well, it was extremely difficult. It didn't matter whether the trailer door was opened or closed, whether the trailer was level or slanted a bit, it was real work to get the slide out. I essentially had to grab onto the handles and throw all my weight back, at least three times, to get the slide all the way out. And it wasn't a whole lot easier going in.
> ...


WOW, I am just thinking how lucky you were that it was not on your foot when you got it out.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, that one just sent a shiver up my spine!









That could have not only been very expensive, but very painful as well!
I must say however, I am impressed with Keystones engineering, that the whole slide did not end up on the ground!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Doug
I have to agree with you.
That just sent a shiver right down my back

Don


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

OK, confession to make, last month when I got my 25RSS, we took it straight to my mother-in-law's house after our PDI so the kids could see it. Of course I wanted to set it up there in her drive so that they all could see it. Well, I had the same problem, it was very tough pulling out the slide, and I could not figure out why seeing how the dealer did it with much ease.

Yes, I think Wolfwood has the correct answer above, if you do not put the rails in place, it is very tough to pull out! And yes, I was very persistent to get it ALL the way out, to where I almost messed up. I had to lift it up and try pushing it back in at the same time by the time I figured out I had goofed.

Least I say that was the last time I made that mistake and luckily without doing any damage to the TT or myself.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Good fortune on both above.

Our slide is really easy sometimes but hard other times. No reason, slide only comes out when level. maybe after the winter







I'll get some of that foam spray.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh, by the way, after I learned how to "use the rails" I can now pull the slide out and push back in with one hand. It is very smooth. My biggest problem is where the rails lock into the upper mechanism, it does not line up exactly with the rollers, so it is sometimes hard to get it initally started.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Devildog said:


> it does not line up exactly with the rollers, [snapback]61624[/snapback]​


Up and down or left to right? Did you mark your rails left and right? I type this and haven't done that to mine. One of the bolts on the bottom (technical term there) is bent just a tad and should be replaced but I always remember that's the right side.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Devildog said:


> OK, confession to make, last month when I got my 25RSS, ... [snapback]61620[/snapback]​


Thanks for stepping up - good to know I'm not alone.....maybe its a "new 25RSS thing" - shy


----------

